# Cube Fritzz 2012



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Hier mal die ersten Bilder:

*Fritzz SL:*








*Fritzz Pro: *









Gefallen euch die Bikes? was fällt euch negativ auf, was positiv? 

Wird es jemand von euch kaufen?


----------



## NoJan (1. September 2011)

Pro: 
- Kurbel (2x10) u. Bashguard
- Talas / Lyrik
- Farbkombination beim SL 
- Einsparung beim Gewicht beim Pro
- Reverb beim SL 


Contra:
- keine KeFü am SL
- kein Muddy Board
- graue FA am SL
- Formula Bremsen
- serienmäßig zu langer Vorbau bei > 16" beim SL/Pro (105mm bei 18")
- Preis?  (Im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell, Aufpreis bedingt durch Reverb, Kurbel/Bashguard etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

SL sieht diesmal auch geiles aus als im Vorjahr finde ich, da war das Pro optisch besser.

Die FA in dunkel sind doch gut, haben was exclusives.. 
Und was hast gegen die Formula Bremsen?


----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

Die blaue Race Race ?? Kurbel sieht unbeschreiblich geil aus


----------



## JDEM (1. September 2011)

Du meinst wohl Race Face oder?

Die Formula Bremsen sind eindeutig ein Negativpunkt, die machen einfach viel zu oft Ärger, sind aber für Hersteller wohl preislich attraktiv.
Ansonsten sind die Laufräder schon mal ne Verbesserung, vorher gab es ja auch Sun Ringlé LRS, die qualitativ sehr fragwürdig waren.

Scheinbar haben die Foxdämpfer auch wieder kleine Luftkammern und rauschen dann nicht mehr direkt durch den Federweg.


----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

Race Race  auch ein geiler Name.

Natürlich mein ich Race Face.


----------



## Cortina (1. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Race Race  auch ein geiler Name.
> 
> Natürlich mein ich Race Face.



Unser Lukas denkt immer nur an das eine...Race...Race...Race...Race without a Face


----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Unser Lukas denkt immer nur an das eine...Race...Race...Race...Race without a Face



 Kann ich das in die Signatur reinmachen? 

Ich finds geil


----------



## Peter-S (3. September 2011)

Die Cube Preisliste 2012 ist hier zu finden  Viel Spaß beim Schmökern...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. September 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2011)

Fritzz SL 2999â¬
Fritzz Pro 2299â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

In orginall gefällt mir es VIEL besser


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. September 2011)

guter preis


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

die Rx gegen eine Elixir 5 ersetzen dann mag ich das Bike noch mehr


----------



## drexsack (3. September 2011)

Das sieht auf dem unteren Foto echt viel besser aus. Jetzt noch den gelben Kram von der Felge runterpulen und ab dafür.


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

Naja der Sattel  ist auch nicht gerade schön  Aber da hat man eigentlich eh immer seinen eigenen.


----------



## JDEM (3. September 2011)

Bescheuerter kann man den Reverb Remote wohl nicht montieren...
Aber ansonsten schauts gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (4. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> In orginall gefällt mir es VIEL besser






mtblukas schrieb:


> die Rx gegen eine Elixir 5 ersetzen dann mag ich das Bike noch mehr




Ja in orginal schauts viel heißer aus  Ne code R würd ihm auch gut stehen  die 2012er sieht schon schick aus


----------



## mtblukas (4. September 2011)

oder die, die ist auch schick


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2011)

Die beißt schon brachial zu. Bei ner Probefahrt hätts bich beinah gelegt


----------



## littledevil (4. September 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Pro:
> - Kurbel (2x10) u. Bashguard
> - Talas / Lyrik
> - Farbkombination beim SL
> ...



Vorbau sollte jetzt eigentlich 70 oder 80mm sein bei 18" ab 2012!


----------



## Herr Baurat (5. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> In orginall gefällt mir es VIEL besser



Find ich auch...


----------



## Themeankitty (5. September 2011)

@ Herr Baurat
Hast du etwa schon ein Fritzz SL 2012 Rahmenkit ?


----------



## cytrax (5. September 2011)

Booooooaaaa VOLL PORNO


----------



## Hickey (6. September 2011)

N Downhiller ohne KeFü ? 

Da würde ich lieber zur einer anderen Marke greifen...finde sowas sollte bei diesem Typ von bike standard sein und nicht erst später durch umrüstung.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahr selbst nen Cube AMS 150 und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nen Downhiller/Freerider zu holen...nur sollte das mehr draufhaben wie mein AMS 150...Rahmengeo außen vor


----------



## mtblukas (6. September 2011)

Hickey schrieb:


> N Downhiller ohne KeFü ?



N Fritzz isn Downhiller?


----------



## Hickey (6. September 2011)

Mein Fehler...hab mich im Namen vertan ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woj[E] (7. September 2011)

Hätte da mal a frage. 
im Katalog steht 16 bis 22. 
aber auf der homepage is nix von 22 abgebildet maße versteht sich. 
bin selber 193. groß und 20 zoll ist denk ich a bissl klein.
was stimmt jetzt 16 - 20 oder 16 -22 ?????


----------



## littledevil (7. September 2011)

16-18-20"


----------



## Herr Baurat (8. September 2011)

Woj[E];8700458 schrieb:
			
		

> bin selber 193. groß und 20 zoll ist denk ich a bissl klein.



Das muss nicht zwingend zu klein sein. Besorg dir mal eins zum Probesitzen, Rahmengeometrie hat sich ja nicht geändert...


----------



## CubeRace (12. September 2011)

Also ich finde es sehr geil und bin am überlegen ob ich mir zu meinem Cube LTD Race 2010 noch ein Fritzz 2012 dazukaufe, das Fritz für die Härtere Gang-Art und das LTD Race zum Touren.

Wobei ich dann sicherlich fast immer das Fritzz fahren werde.

Was habt ihr gegen die Formula Bremsen habe die RX und bin Top zufrieden (Shimano Scheiben verbaut und keine Probleme)


----------



## drexsack (12. September 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen die Formula Bremsen habe die RX und bin Top zufrieden *(Shimano Scheiben verbaut und keine Probleme)*



Das ist wahrscheinlich der entscheidene Part


----------



## CubeRace (12. September 2011)

drexsack schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich der entscheidene Part



Aber das wäre für mich kein Nachteil, die Bremsen (RX/180/160) sind sehr Giftig wie nicht nur ich finde, und die The One sind ja noch Besser! 

Und die Shimano Scheiben sind ja nicht gerade Teuer ca.47,50 (bei Rose) für beide (203/180)


----------



## cytrax (12. September 2011)

Hab auch die RX mit XT Scheiben. Null problemo sind jetzt leise und trotzdem bissig. Ans nächste Bike kommt aber ne Avid Code R


----------



## CubeRace (12. September 2011)

Habe mal eine Frage zu den Fox Federelementen, sind das noch 2011 Modelle oder doch schon die geilen 2012 mit den schönen Goldenen Standrohren mit Kashima Coat??? Hoffe doch 2012 Modelle!!!


----------



## Vincy (12. September 2011)

Ds hängt vom jeweiligem Bikemodell ab. 2012 gibt es verschiedene Varianten von Fox. 
Spitzenversion ist "Factory". Dann "Performance" oder "Evolution".
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fpe.php?m=bike&ref=topnav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (13. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ds hängt vom jeweiligem Bikemodell ab. 2012 gibt es verschiedene Varianten von Fox.
> Spitzenversion ist "Factory". Dann "Performance" oder "Evolution".
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fpe.php?m=bike&ref=topnav



Ich meine natürlich bei dem Cube Fritzz Sl bei dem für was ich mich interressiere!! 

Denn ich kenne mich nicht mit Fox aus.

Ich sehe gerade das die Fox *Factory* 36 Talas RLC FIT 120 - 160mm, verbaut ist das heißt sie müssten Kashima Coat haben??? oder????


----------



## CubeRace (5. Oktober 2011)

Also zur Info,

ich habe mir ein Fritzz 2012 bestellt, soll dann im Dezember geliefert werden (also ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir an mich).

Die Federelemte sind wohl doch nicht Kashima Coat beschichtet (laut Cube)
Und die Laufräder werden komplett aus DT Swiss Komponenten zusammengebaut (Die Felgen sind die DT Swiss E530)
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/Rims/EX-rims/E-540.aspx

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf Dezember. 

Ach kann nicht schon Dezember sein


----------



## silberwald (10. Oktober 2011)

Könnte man eigentlich ein Fritzz mit einer 150er Gabel und entsprechendem Dämpfer aufbauen, oder versaut man sich damit die Geometrie?


----------



## foppa (11. Oktober 2011)

@CubeRace:
Kashima Coat wird es an den 2012 Cubes nich geben. Denn Cube verbaut generell nicht die "Factory" Modelle. Es werden sogenannte OEM Gabeln eingekauft. Aber ob die der "Performance" oder "Evolution" Serie entsprechen kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich denke aber das es das güntigst Mögliche sein wird um die Preise zu realisieren.

am Wochenende hole ich meine parts ab. 
dann wird das CUBE FRITZZ Ultra 2012 aufgebaut.
*freu*

X.0 Antrieb und Bremsen + echte 36 Talas Factory 2012


----------



## CubeRace (11. Oktober 2011)

Doch Cube verbaut die "Factory" Reihe, aber anscheinend die 2011 Modelle.

Zitat von der Cube Homepage:


Fox Factory 36 Talas RLC FIT 120 - 160mm, 20mm through axle
Fox Factory Float RP23 BV 200x57mm length
Desweiteren gibt es ja ausgewählte modelle mit Kashima Coat.

Aber Kashima Coat ist mir nicht so wichtig und ob ich das als Leihe überhaupt merke, stelle ich sehr in Frage.

Ich finde halt nur das Design sehr geil.
Aber ich habe es mir ja Drotzdem Bestellt und bekomme es im Dezember.

Dann stell doch mal Bilder von deinem Fritzz Ultra 2012 online.


----------



## foppa (11. Oktober 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Doch Cube verbaut die "Factory" Reihe, aber anscheinend die 2011 Modelle.
> 
> Zitat von der Cube Homepage:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich fertig bin stell ich gerne mal was online.
Ob man den Unterschied von mit und ohne Kashima merkt, werde ich ja dann feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist der Geau einsatzzweck für das Frizz?
ud hat jemand Bilder in Natura??


----------



## tomaol (1. November 2011)

Hi.

700.- Preisunterschied.

Wo durch ?

Sollte das Pro nicht schon  den Anspüchen  genügen?

Mfg. Tom


----------



## gambo66 (1. November 2011)

Hallo,

bin auch gerade auf der suche nach was neuen.
Die 700 sind es mir nicht werd, muss mal bei unseren Händler fragen
was noch am Preis geht. 
Die meisten lassen ja mit sich reden.
Weiß jemand wielange man auf das Fritzz Pro so warten muß?
Dezember kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber es soll ja wunder geben.

mfg Thomas


----------



## CubeRace (1. November 2011)

Also die 700 kommen durch die Reverb, Kurbel, Bremsen, Laufräder, Umwerfer und Gabel "eingespart".

Also mein Händler hat gesagt, das die Erstauslieferung des Fritzz, Anfang Dezember stattfinden soll. Ich hoffe auch das es klappen wird, soll nämlich mein Weihnachts-Geschenk werden.


----------



## heitzi (9. November 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Also die 700 kommen durch die Reverb, Kurbel, Bremsen, Laufräder, Umwerfer und Gabel "eingespart".
> 
> Also mein Händler hat gesagt, das die Erstauslieferung des Fritzz, Anfang Dezember stattfinden soll. Ich hoffe auch das es klappen wird, soll nämlich mein Weihnachts-Geschenk werden.



Also ich mein Frittzl letzte Woche bestellt ! Und mein Händler hat nach Rücksprache mit Cube gesagt Ende März Anfang April! Das heist es wird ein langer Winter


----------



## heitzi (9. November 2011)

Oder hast Du dein 2012er schon 2010 bestellt????


----------



## CubeRace (9. November 2011)

Nein ich habe es ende September bei meinem Händler bestellt. Und er hatte mehrmals mit Cube wegen den Lieferzeiten gesprochen und jedes mal hieß es Erstauslieferung ist Mitte bis Ende Dezember.

Und da ich noch nichts anderes von meinem Händler gehört habe, gehe ich einfach davon aus, das ich bei der Erstauslieferung dabei bin und du zu spät bestellt hast und daher erst bei der Zweiten oder Dritten Lieferung dabei bist. (Sie Stellen ja immer nur X Rahmen von jedem Modell /Farbe her und dann das Nächste Modell und so weiter).

Und da mein Händler ein sehr guter Cube Händler, denke ich das ich schon etwas von ihm gehört hätte wenn sich die Lieferung solange verzögern sollte.

Hier zwei Online Händler (nicht mein Händler)
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/MTB-Fullsuspensions/Cube-Fritzz-SL-grey-n-blue-n-black-2012/~kid212/~tplprodukt_1/~prid3899.htm
http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/cube-fritzz-sl
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72807

Dort findest du jedes mal als Liefertermin Dezember


----------



## heitzi (16. November 2011)

Geb mal bescheid ob es hingehaun hat! Aber net be********n!


----------



## CubeRace (16. November 2011)

heitzi schrieb:


> Geb mal bescheid ob es hingehaun hat! Aber net be********n!



Aber sicherlich gebe ich Bescheid, wenn mein Fritzz bei mir Steht oder ich etwas von meinem Händler höre bezüglich Liefertermin Verschiebung, aber ich hoffe natürlich das es dazu nicht kommen wird, denn sonst könnte .


----------



## __rider__ (18. November 2011)

Servus weiss einer von euch wie das mit dem hinterbau ist, weil es ja bei dem letzten modell das problem gab, dass der hinterbau schon bei sehr kleinen sprüngen durchgesackt ist. saß schon einer auf nem 2012 er?
Danke für die infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (18. November 2011)

So weit ich weiß, wird das 2012 Modell Komplett erst im Dezember ausgeliefert, da wo ich meins bekommen soll.

Höchstens auf der Eurobike, wäre das möglich gewesen, aber ich denke nicht das dass dort möglich gewesen ist.


----------



## Themeankitty (18. November 2011)

Soviel ich weiß liegt das am Fox Dämpfer mit großem Volumen, der 2012 und 2011 verbaut wurde. Der soll 2012 wieder durch den kleineren Dämpfer ersetzt werden, somit gibt´s auch keine Probleme mehr !


----------



## latan (25. November 2011)

kann mir hier jemand sagen warum die 2012er fritzz modelle weit über 14 kg wiegen ?die waren doch mal leichter,oder hab ich da was übersehen?

gruß thorsten


----------



## Trisahl (25. November 2011)

Der Preisunterschied zum Vorjahr und dem jetzigen macht sich wohl auch am Gewicht bemerkbar, schätze ich.


----------



## __rider__ (26. November 2011)

Die Race Face Kurbeln und sie Reverb am SL wiegen einiges


----------



## latan (26. November 2011)

ich hab ein altes 2006er fritzz u überlege mir ein neues in der pro ausführung zu kaufen.bedingung ist das sich das neue bike etwas besser beschleunigen lässt.am alten fritzz sind sun single felgen.
ich weiß nicht wie viel diese easten laufräder bzw felgen wiegen.


----------



## __rider__ (26. November 2011)

was hast du denn auf deinem jetztigen für mäntel drauf weil da kann man auch ordentlich pro laufrad sparen wenn man leichtere mäntel draufmacht. die fat albert die auf der 2012er drauf sind sind halt schon relativ schwer, wenn man da die 2,4 er nobby nics drauf macht kann man schon nochmal gut gewicht sparen


----------



## Themeankitty (26. November 2011)

Sorry, aber ich finde die Nobby Nic 2,4 vorne, selbst bei meinem All Mountain Bike (140mm)  zu unterdimensioniert, denn bei nässe kannste den ganz vergessen, und bei schotter ist der so lala...
Deshalb würd ich bei Fat Albert bleiben,  auch bei meinem AM Bike kommen jetzt  2,4  FA vorne drauf


----------



## __rider__ (26. November 2011)

was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit variostützen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## latan (27. November 2011)

ich hab verschiedene reifen auch die nobby 2,4 sind aber zu schmahl.mir gehts um die laufräder u nicht um die reifen,das ich beschleunigung durch leichte reifen rausholen kann ist klar.


----------



## latan (27. November 2011)

wie kommt 1kg mehr gewicht zustande? die 2fachkurben dürfte nicht mehr wie eine dreifachkurbel wiegen oder? 
totaler müll ,neues modell und 1kg mehr gewicht.irgendwas passt da doch nicht.


----------



## __rider__ (27. November 2011)

die kurbel wiegt 200g mehr als die xt, die sattelstütze wiegt 200g mehr als die p6 alu, aber wi die anderen 600g herkommen weiß ich auch nicht. es sond halt auch andere laufräder verbaut keine ahnung was die wiegen


----------



## latan (27. November 2011)

oh ,hät ich nicht gedacht das die kurbel u die s-stütze mehr wiegt.werde mein altes fritzz erst mal wiegen u wenn da kein großer gewichtsunterschied zum neuen besteht behalt ich mein altes bzw ne probefahrt mit dem neuen wird,s dann zeigen.


----------



## __rider__ (27. November 2011)

ja man muss bei cube auch immer schaun mit den prospektgewichten weil die fast nie stimmen. ich würde eher sobald es das 2012er beim händler gibt es dort mal an die waage hängen lassen


----------



## CubeRace (28. November 2011)

Also mir wurde für die Laufräder vom SL ein ungefähres Gewicht von 1900g genannt was auch wieder ca. 250g mehr währen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __rider__ (28. November 2011)

@CubeRace hast du wirklich schon das 12er fritzz?


----------



## CubeRace (28. November 2011)

Nein ist aber bestellt, und soll im Dezember kommen. So wie ich es Daheim habe mache ich natürlich auch Bilder!!!


----------



## __rider__ (28. November 2011)

Richtig geil! Ich werde auch bestellen!


----------



## Woj[E] (28. November 2011)

Glaube nicht dass es noch welche gibt hab meins letzte woche bestellt und da wars scho kritisch.


----------



## Stef89 (29. November 2011)

Bei 2012 Cube Bikes sollte man schnell sein die 29er sind auch schon fast alle weg hat mein Händler gesagt.


----------



## charged (19. Dezember 2011)

Fürs Protokoll:
Fritzz SL in M und L ist, laut meinem Dealer, mittlerweile aus.
Mal sehen ob sie zumindest den Liefertermin einhalten

Grüße Alex


----------



## gambo66 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo CubeRace,

wie schauts aus, war des Christkind scho da?
oder wird`s von den Drei Könige gebracht.
Mein Pro soll erst Anfang März kommen, binn ja mal gspannt.


Also an guten Rutsch
Thomas


----------



## kampfgnom (30. Dezember 2011)

Ist das 'neuere' Rad gegenüber dem 2011er diese Warterei wert?


----------



## CubeRace (30. Dezember 2011)

Nein das Christkind hat mein Fritzz leider nicht unter den Baum gelegt, war sicherlich zu schwer. 
Ich hoffe das es jetzt möglichst schnell im neuem Jahr 2012 kommt, und ich nicht noch länger warten muss. Am 3. mach ich Terror bei meinem Händler, und am Preis muss er auch noch was machen, weil mein Weihnachtsgeschenk nicht zu Weihnachten da war, wie Versprochen. 

@kampfgnom das Problem (zumindest bei mir) ist das es das 2011 SL nirgends mehr in meine Größe gibt, und außerdem will ich unbedingt eine Reverb und das Blau Schwarz gefällt mir viel besser als das Orange Grau.


----------



## gambo66 (31. Dezember 2011)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Ist das 'neuere' Rad gegenüber dem 2011er diese Warterei wert?



Also bei meinen Händler gab es kein Fritzz 2011 mehr und der Preis für das 2012 Pro hat mich überzeugt.
Außerdem find ich die Lyrik sehr gut und der Dämpfer Rp23 sollte auch besser funktionieren. 
Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze wird`s wohl noch geben.

Wie gesagt das Warten sollte sich für mich lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (3. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe eben mal mit meinem Händler Telefoniert, weil mein Fritzz ja eigentlich schon bei mir sein sollte, und leider erfahren, das Cube diese Woche noch Betriebsurlaub hat, aber er meinte das evtl. trotzdem noch eine Lieferung von Cube kommt, ich glaube es zwar nicht wirklich, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Außerdem sagt mein Jahreshoroskop das am 6.1. mein erster Glückstag in diesem Jahr ist (ich glaube zwar nicht an so etwas, aber wir werden sehen)

NEUIGKEITEN 10.01.:

Habe gerade mit meinem Händler Telefoniert, und er mit Cube.
Mein Fritzz soll diese Woche gebaut werden und Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand, das heißt wenn ich Jetzt endlich mal Glück habe bekomme ich mein Fritzz am 20.01. Wollen wir es hoffen.


----------



## Trisahl (25. Januar 2012)

Gibt es bei euch was neues wegen einem Liefertermin?
Mein Händler sagte mir das mein Fritzz Pro ende Januar oder Anfang Februar bei ihm eintrifft. Ich kann langsam nicht mehr warten . Ich hoffe das es nun endlich bald kommt !!!

P.S.:
Bei CRC wird z.B. ein Liefertermin von 20.02 angegeben.


----------



## sam9784 (25. Januar 2012)

Wurde soeben darüber informiert, dass mein Fritzz SL nun endlich beim Händler eingetroffen ist. Sollte also in den nächsten Tagen bei mir ankommen!


----------



## Woj[E] (25. Januar 2012)

Des pro hab ich vor 3 wochen schon gesehen mein sl soll auch schon beim händler sein nur meibe bremse ist kaput geliefert worden muss mich also noch gedulden..


----------



## CubeRace (25. Januar 2012)

Also ich hatte am 20.01 nochmal mit meinem Händler Telefoniert, und darauf hin hat er mit Cube Telefoniert und die zur "Sau" gemacht (konnte mithören), worauf der Mitarbeiter von Cube ihm mitgeteilt hat, das sie die Fritzz Modell bis dato noch nicht Produzieren konnten, wegen Lieferprobleme der Zulieferer.

Des weiteren wurde ihm mitgeteilt, das so wie alle Teil dort sind Sofort mit der Produktion beginnen und Versenden, kann also sein, das wirklich die ersten schon Versand wurden.

Hoffe also das ich meins auch noch diese Woche bekomme!


----------



## CubeRace (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

also ich bin seit Freitag Mittag stolzer Besitzer eines CUBE FRITZZ SL 2012.

Drei kleine Änderungen habe ich schon durchgefüht!
1. Lenker gegen RACE FACE Atlas FR Blau gewechselt
2. Bionicon Kettenführung montiert
3. Zugführung der Reverb geändert.

Nun noch ein paar Bilder!



















Das Design ist wie ich finde der Hammer, und auf meiner Kurzen Testfahrt, musste ich auch sagen der Hammer!!!

Gruß
CubeRace


----------



## ThomasAC (28. Januar 2012)

Der Atlas sieht vetdammt gut aus, passend zum Rest!


----------



## Beppe (28. Januar 2012)

Schickes Bike. Ich werde wohl auch der Versuchung erliegen, in einen farbigen Lenker zu investieren.


----------



## sam9784 (29. Januar 2012)

Na das sieht doch SUPER aus! 

Lenker finde ich auch sehr passend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (29. Januar 2012)

Wow schaut sehr gut aus 
Würde noch die Schrauben vom Muddy Board entfernen, dann ist's perfekt !

Viel Spass mit dem Fritzz


----------



## Trisahl (29. Januar 2012)

Ja dann sag ich mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum SL 

Der Lenker passt perfekt zum restlichen Bild. Außerdem macht das Fahrrad optisch schon einiges her


----------



## CubeRace (29. Januar 2012)

@ marco m: Die Muddy Board Schrauben werden bald wieder ein Muddy Board Halten und bleiben deshalb dran, mein Händler hat mir nur versentlich ein Stereo/Sting Muddy Board verbaut (wurde demontiert) und will mir am Montag das Richtige bestellen.

An alle anderen freut mich das es euch gefällt. Danke Danke!!


----------



## sam9784 (4. Februar 2012)

Seit gestern bin ich nun also auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Fritzz SL 2012.

Zunächst muss ich sagen, dass mir das Bike optisch hammermäßig gut gefällt! Ich hatte anfangs Bedenken der 16" Rahmen würde die Proportionen irgendwie komisch erscheinen lassen, sieht auf Bildern manchmal so aus. In live sieht das Ganze allerdings richtig stimmig aus und ich bin mir sicher mit meinen 1,72 m und 82 cm Schrittlänge die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben! Am Ende kommt es ja nur darauf an... 

Die anfängliche Freude wurde allerdings bald getrübt, als ich bemerkte, dass die Vorderradbremse offensichtlich Luft gezogen hatte. Es war praktisch keine Bremsleistung vorhanden. Nach einem kurzen Anruf bei meinem Onlinehändler hatte ich die Autorisierung den Schaden in einer lokalen Werkstatt beheben zu lassen und hinterher die Rechnung einzureichen. Nun steht mein Bike also bei einem hiesigen Fahrradhändler, bei dem ich evtl. auch ein Bike gekauft hätte, wenn dieser denn Cube und nicht Ghost vertreiben würde...

Heute Abend bekam ich bereits einen Anruf, die Bremse sei wieder funktionsfähig und morgen kann ich mein Bike wieder abholen. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Wie Ihr seht habe ich ein Muddy Board und DMR Pedale montiert. Passen farblich nicht 100%ig zu der Race Face Kurbel (sind eher etwas grünlich/türkis), denke ich werde sie aber trotzdem behalten, weil mir die Pedale ansonsten ganz gut gefallen.











@ CubeRace: Wie hast Du denn die Züge der Reverb am Oberrohr befestigt? Zugführung geht so ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Februar 2012)

Auf dem letzten Foto sehen die Pedale aber absolut stimmig aus, ein Unterschied in den Farben ist nicht zu erkennen. :top:
Und danke für den Tipp der DMR Pedale, ich suche welche in orange für mein Fritzz 2010. Wo bekommt man die günstig?


----------



## sam9784 (4. Februar 2012)

In echt sieht man schon bisschen einen Unterschied, werd aber damit leben können...

Hab die Pedale bei http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62237 bestellt. Nicht wirklich günstig aber verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2012)

@Sam: Schickes Bike, aber die Zugverlegung ist echt ein Alptraum. Hast du die so oder dein Händler die Leitungen verlegt?
Weiter oben ist ja schon ein Beispiel wie es deutlich besser geht 
Gibt z.B. von Canyon 4fach Halterungen, welche anstelle der 2fach Cube, auf Unterrohr geschraubt werden.


----------



## sam9784 (4. Februar 2012)

Die hat mein Händler oder eben Cube so verlegt. Muss mich mit dem Thema mal bisschen befassen, momentan bin ich allerdings zu sehr mit Fahren beschäftigt!  
Die Lösung am Oberrohr gefällt mir ganz gut. Danke auch für den Tip mit der 4-fach Halterung.


----------



## marco_m (4. Februar 2012)

CubeRace schrieb:


> @ marco m: Die Muddy Board Schrauben werden bald wieder ein Muddy Board Halten und bleiben deshalb dran, mein Händler hat mir nur versentlich ein Stereo/Sting Muddy Board verbaut (wurde demontiert) und will mir am Montag das Richtige bestellen.
> 
> An alle anderen freut mich das es euch gefällt. Danke Danke!!



Ja hab ich mir schon gedacht! Hoffe du musst nicht so lange auf das gute Stück warten wie ich. Meines hab ich nämlich heute erst erhalten, nachdem ich es mit meinem Fritzz SL  im Herbst 2010 mitbestellt hatte 



sam9784 schrieb:


> @ CubeRace: Wie hast Du denn die Züge der Reverb am Oberrohr befestigt? Zugführung geht so ja mal gar nicht!



Also wenn das die originale Cube Zugverlegeung sein sollte, dann gut Nacht 
Die RS Reverb wird doch beim 2012 SL bereits montiert geliefert ?
Die Verlegung von CubeRace schaut gut aus! Sollten die Befestigungselemente am Oberrohr jedoch nur geklebt sein, ist die Frage wie lange die halten werden ..
Bei meinen Bildern seht ihr noch eine weitere Variante, bewährt sich seit einem Jahr ganz gut 

Viel Spass mit euren Fritzzen !!!


----------



## CubeRace (4. Februar 2012)

Also zu meiner Reverb-Zugführung: Als ich mein Fritzz bei meinem Händler abgeholt hatte, war der Zug so ähnlich wie jetzt verlegt nur mit Kabelbindern und hat hinterm Sattel riesige Bögen geworfen, was mir null gefallen hat. 
Deshalb habe ich mir von meinem Händler Klebe Halter geben lassen mit denen ich es jetzt verlegt habe. 
Zum Thema Haltbarkeit der Halter kann ich am Fritzz noch nicht viel sagen, aber bis jetzt sieht es sehr gut aus und am meinem 2010 LTD habe ich ach zwei von diesen Haltern, und die halten Bombe.


----------



## NoJan (4. Februar 2012)

probiere es mal so -wie angefügt. Von Richtung Gelenk zu den Zügen am Unterrohr und dann Richtung Lenker..


----------



## Woj[E] (4. Februar 2012)

hab es jetzt bei mir auch so verlegt wie bei cuberace toller tip mit dem bremsleitungshaltern und die kleben wie sau. hab mir die halter hier bei http://shop.easyelox.de/kcnc-kettenblattschrauben-blau-alu-eloxiert bestellt, und kettenblattschrauben in türkis. passt perfekt zu den raceface kurbeln. bilder folgen noch
grüße woj


----------



## Woj[E] (4. Februar 2012)

mach mal bitte a bild von den Bremsenhebeln. 

würd mich ma intressieren. 

gruß woj


----------



## CubeRace (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,

auf die auf der von Woj[E] verlinkten Seite sind meine Kabelhalter zu finden, zumindest sehen meine 100% gleich aus, und die halten wie Sau.
http://shop.easyelox.de/Jagwire-Bremsleitungshalter-Leitungsfuehrung

@sam9784
Wie von Woj[E] schon geschrieben, könntest du evtl. mal eine Bild von deinem Bremsgriff machen, oder zumindest in Bezug auf folgendes Thema, schreiben wie er aussieht???
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9167081&postcount=4900

Wäre dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## sam9784 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

hier nun also ein Bild von meinem rechten Bremshebel, sieht genauso aus wie bei Dir, CubeRace.





Was die Zugführung der Reverb angeht, werde ich mir wohl auch ein Paar von diesen Klebedingern bestellen und dann mal bisschen rumprobieren. 
Danke auch an NoJan, werde Deinen Vorschlag berücksichtigen.

Grüße
SAM


----------



## CubeRace (6. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank, also gehört das so bei der Formula The One FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bennetri (16. Februar 2012)

Moin,
Ich will mir auch das Cube Fritzz Sl
kaufen, ich weiß nur noch nicht welche Rahmenhöhe ich nehmen soll.
Ich bin 1,85 groß und wachse warscheinlich noch 3-4 cm.
Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm und fahre derzeit ein canyon Nerve Rc in 19" 
Sollte ich mir dann das Fritzz in 20" oder in 18" kaufen? 
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?
Danke im Vorraus 
Bennet


----------



## CubeRace (16. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe es in 20" gekauft, bin aber auch ca.1,96 und mit meinen 22" LTD bin ich Top zufrieden.
Da ich leider noch nicht wirklich das Fritzz probe fahren konnte (zwecks Wetter und Studium), kann ich zum Fritzz noch nicht wirklich viel sagen, aber auf der kurzen Testfahrt fühlte es sich sehr gut an.

Du wirst aber sicherlich nicht mehr viel Erfolg haben mit einem Fritzz ist nämlich schon komplett ausverkauft, außer ein Händler hat noch eins was er noch nicht verkauft hat.


----------



## Baxter75 (16. Februar 2012)

is das normal, das die 2012 fritzz schon so schnell weg sind???  als ich im august 2009 das fritzz geholt hab,hatte mein händler noch drei stück stehen


----------



## Trisahl (16. Februar 2012)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Du wirst aber sicherlich nicht mehr viel Erfolg haben mit einem Fritzz ist nämlich schon komplett ausverkauft, außer ein Händler hat noch eins was er noch nicht verkauft hat.



Tja... ich mach mir langsam sorgen. Habs ende Oktober 2011 bestellt in 16" (das pro) und es ist immernoch nicht da


----------



## Bennetri (17. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch einenn Händler, muss dann aber auch schnell handeln =) hich hoffe ich bekomme es noch ! ich will nämlich im sommer 2 wochen im Zillertal biken


----------



## CubeRace (17. Februar 2012)

Also habe heute Mittag bei gutem Wetter mal eine "Ausgiebige" 32kmTestfahrt, gemacht und muss sagen man bin ich aus dem Training (muss dringend wieder Fit werden).

Also von der Sitzpostion lag ich mit 20" zu 100% richtig, alles andere wäre zu klein gewesen. 

Auf gerader Strecke und Berghoch musste ich mich echt Quälen, weil ich lange nicht mehr gefahren bin, hatte aber Bergab und auf Trails umso mehr SPAß


----------



## Bennetri (17. Februar 2012)

Ja ich bin auch aus dem training =(
Naja däfür habe ich im März 2 wochen Trainingslagen auf Madeira.
Ich denke ich bestelle das Cube am Montag bei MHW-Bikes =)
@CubeRace wie groß bist du und welche schrittlänge hast du ?


----------



## CubeRace (19. Februar 2012)

Hi,

bin ca. 1,96m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90cm. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Bennetri (20. Februar 2012)

ja konntest du, ich denke ich bestelle morgen  
Ic hoffe es wird schnell geliefert .

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukazn (20. Februar 2012)

super super


----------



## Trisahl (22. Februar 2012)

@Bennetri
Wenn du das Bike bestellt hast, würd ich gern mal wissen was sie dir für einen Liefertermin sagen.


----------



## Bennetri (22. Februar 2012)

Okay  ich glaub ich warte bis nachstes jahr  in rh 20" ist
das letzte fritzz vorgestern verkauft worden  
Ich frag mal um sommer bei den cube bike days im zillertal,
wie es aussieht die vorführmodelle zu kaufen...
@trihsal mhw- bikes meint nicht länger als ne woche. 
Die hatten das bike auf lager.


----------



## Trisahl (22. Februar 2012)

Hm... dann versteh ich nicht wieso meins nicht bei kommt. So viele Leute haben ihrs schon und ich warte jetzt 4 Monate. Ich versteh nicht wieso das ding so RAR ist Oo.
Naja morgen nochma beim Händler anrufen. Der dritte zugesagte Liefertermin ist ja nun auch wieder vorbei und KEIN anruf.


----------



## Bennetri (23. Februar 2012)

Das würde mich ja richtig ankotzen !!!

Wisst ihr was Cube mit den Testbikes von den Cube Bike Days macht ? 
Kann man die danach kaufen ?


----------



## heitzi (1. März 2012)

Also Leute ! 
Mein Fritzzel ist da. 2 Wochen vor Liefertermin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trisahl (1. März 2012)

Ja dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Meins ist immernoch nicht da. Was für eins haste denn Bestellt?


----------



## Bennetri (2. März 2012)

Ich werde jetzt auf das 2013er Modell warten müssen, da das letzte Fritzz in 20" vor ein paar Tagen Verkauft wurde =(


----------



## kampfgnom (2. März 2012)

Das Pro gibts noch in 20": http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a54128/fritzz-pro-black-n-white.html


----------



## Boshard (2. März 2012)

Hab gestern das Cube Frizz Pro 2012 gesehen 
und muss sagen das ist hammer geil 



vielicht gönn ich mir das noch


----------



## heitzi (3. März 2012)

Trisahl schrieb:


> Ja dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Meins ist immernoch nicht da. Was für eins haste denn Bestellt?



Hab mir das pro geleistet !


----------



## Trisahl (3. März 2012)

Hm hab ich auch bestellt. Soll in 2 Wochen da sein und ich warte schon 4,5 Monate  Hoffentlich stimmt der Liefertermin jetzt endlich. Aber wenn du deins bekommen hast siehts ja vielleicht gut aus das sie die Modelle endlich ausliefern.


----------



## Bennetri (3. März 2012)

Ne ich will das sl haben .


----------



## Trisahl (17. März 2012)

Nach gefühlten 4 Jahren wartezeit und einigen schlaflosen Nächten kann nun auch ich endlich sagen: ES IST DA!!!! 

Und es ist in Life nochma 50x geiler wie auf Bildern und Videos . Ich wollte heute gar nicht mehr absteigen nur leider geht der Tag dann doch mal zu ende. Naja.. morgen kommt der nächste.  Und das Wetter is so geil auch noch.

Lg ein weiterer glücklicher Fritzz pro Besitzer


----------



## Boshard (17. März 2012)

Trisahl schrieb:


> Nach gefühlten 4 Jahren wartezeit und einigen schlaflosen Nächten kann nun auch ich endlich sagen: ES IST DA!!!!
> 
> Und es ist in Life nochma 50x geiler wie auf Bildern und Videos . Ich wollte heute gar nicht mehr absteigen nur leider geht der Tag dann doch mal zu ende. Naja.. morgen kommt der nächste.  Und das Wetter is so geil auch noch.
> 
> Lg ein weiterer glücklicher Fritzz pro Besitzer



Das wäre doch ein grund zum anschaffen einer Lupine Lampe 
Ne Tesla reicht voll aus hab ich auch


----------



## detlefmaier (17. März 2012)

HI,
wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen einzigen Testbericht von einem Cube Fritzz in irgendeinem der Zeitschriften?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woj[E] (17. März 2012)

Weil die Konkurenz voll abstinken würde, des is halt einfach des beste bike


----------



## Beppe (17. März 2012)

Naja ich denke das verhaelt sich eher so wie mit nem Lada Niva. Seit Jahren unveraendert aufm Markt, getestet wird aktuelles. Der Unterschied ist, dass der Preis vom Lada nicht auf den der modernen Mitbewerber angehoben wurde


----------



## ThomasAC (17. März 2012)

Weil nur Räder getestet werden die der Hersteller auch zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt. Die Würfelfirma stand in der letzten Freeride auch als eine der Firmen die kein Rad geliefert haben. Gründe sind unbekannt.


----------



## Baxter75 (17. März 2012)

die haben es evt nich nötig an tests teil zunehmen  ,da der absatz der bikes  ja eh vorhanden ist und es wird von jahr zu jahr immer mehr


----------



## Trisahl (17. März 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Das wäre doch ein grund zum anschaffen einer Lupine Lampe
> Ne Tesla reicht voll aus hab ich auch




Darüber habe ich schon oft nachgedacht. Allerdings bin ich bisher mehr zu diesen Magicshine Lampen tendiert. Die sind ja echt sau günstig und da muss doch auch irgendwo ein Hacken sein. Würde mich mal interessieren ob die zu empfehlen sind oder ob man doch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben sollte um eine anständige Lampe zu bekommen.


----------



## Boshard (19. März 2012)

Ansonnsten schau dir mal die Sigma Leuchten an 

Sigma Powerled EVO oder Karma EVO
die sollen auch gut sein und sind nicht so teuer


----------



## Bennetri (19. März 2012)

Cube bikes sind ja schon im test , siehe neuste bike oder world of mtb
Aber leider immer das langweiliege ams 150 oder das neue ams 120 29"


----------



## Boshard (20. Mai 2012)

ich hab mir den ein Cube Fritzz Pro gekauft 

hier den mal ein Foto vom gutem Stück


----------



## swuzzi (11. Juni 2012)

Hi
Hätte gern Eure Meinung gehört:

Passt ne Totem ins Fritzz 2012----oder haut´s die Geo total durcheinander?


Gruß swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (11. Juni 2012)

Die 180mm sind sicher nicht dramatisch, 170mm fahren hier mehrere User.
Ob ich mir allerdings an ein Enduro (und zum Freerider fehlt dem Fritzz dann doch noch etwas Stabilität) eine Gabel mit 2,8kg bauen würde...


----------



## Boshard (11. Juni 2012)

Sollte passen 

zur not kaufste dir nen anderen Steuersatz.
es giebt welche wo mit du den lenkwinker bissen verändern kannst


----------



## Boshard (11. Juni 2012)

Sollte passen 

zur not kaufste dir nen anderen Steuersatz.
es giebt welche wo mit du den lenkwinker bissen verändern kannst 

z.b. den hier 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...teuersatz-15-Zoll-ZS49-Steuerrohr::25126.html


----------



## swuzzi (11. Juni 2012)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Die 180mm sind sicher nicht dramatisch, 170mm fahren hier mehrere User.
> Ob ich mir allerdings an ein Enduro (und zum Freerider fehlt dem Fritzz dann doch noch etwas Stabilität) eine Gabel mit 2,8kg bauen würde...



Aha!
Dachte ich zähle das Fritzz mal zu den LIGHT Freeridern.Besonders dann, mit 170/180 er Gabel?!
Die weißen Gabeln wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen. Und ne Lyrik Coil ist schwerer als ne Totem Solo Air. Ne 55 wiegt auch um die 3 kg! Ne Fox 36 zu teuer!! 
Also, das Gewicht würde mich nicht stören.

Hat das Fritzz eigentlich ne Parkfreigabe?!

Das mit dem Steuersatz--interssante Lösung
swuzzi


----------



## JDEM (11. Juni 2012)

Lyrik Coil ist deutlich leichter als ne Totem Solo Air und funktionell wohl ner Luftgabel überlegen.
Glaub ne Parkfreigabe hat das Ding nicht, aber wird bestimmt auch nciht gleich zusammenbrechen 
Der unwesentlich flachere Lenkwinkel kommt einem im Park auch noch zur Gute und bei 10mm mehr an Federweg, macht das ne Veränderung von 0,5° aus.


----------



## Boshard (11. Juni 2012)

10mm mehr federweg??
Totem hat doch 180mm mach 20mm mehr Federweg bei mir 
Das Fritzz hat vorne und hinten 160mm Feder weg 
(also mein Fritzz Pro 2012)

Welches Fritzz hast du??

Ich persönlich bin am überlegen ob ich meine Lyrik 
auf 170mm und RC2 DH umbaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (11. Juni 2012)

Bin von einer 170mm Gabel ausgegangen, bei ner 160mm Gabel kann man sich ja den Unterschied ausrechnen. Fahre ein Stereo, aber da sogar teilweise mit 170mm vorne (bergauf natürlich abgesenkt) und das geht bergab schon ganz schön ab


----------



## sepalot (11. Juni 2012)

CUBE gibt off. keine Bikeparkfreigabe ... sollte aber schon funktionieren (selbst gemacht ohne große Sprünge)


----------



## swuzzi (11. Juni 2012)

Hi
Das SL 2012!
Ist aber auch egal, da sie seit 2008 160mm haben.
Da ich eher gewichtsmäßig der Hähnchenfraktion angehöre, mach ich mir im Park auch weniger sorgen. Und 0,5 ° Steiler geht auch noch!

Von daher werde ich erstmal die Totem einbauen und dann mal schauen...
Vielleicht findet sich ja später ne gut Gebrauchte Lyrik im BikeMarkt!


----------



## JDEM (11. Juni 2012)

Der wird aber dann ca. 1 Grad flacher, relativiert sich aber durch den größeren Sag, d.h. die Totem kann man weicher abstimmen und sie federt beim Aufsitzen schon weiter ein.
Fürn Park ist das bestimmt nicht schlecht


----------



## Boshard (14. Juni 2012)

Soo ich brauch mel eure Hilfe.

Mir ist am Fritzz der Vorbau zulang (80mm)
Rahmen ist ein 2012Pro in 20Zoll

Was meint ihr welchen vorbau und wie kurtz maximal?

Oder Lieber beides tauschen Lenker + Vorbau 

Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2 Oversized
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 318 Oversized


----------



## kampfgnom (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du jetzt schon einen Megaforce hast, würde ich auch dabei bleiben. An dessen geringe Bauhöhe kommt kaum ein anderer, konventioneller Vorbau heran. 
Länge ist Geschmackssache, den MF gibt es ab 30mm^^


----------



## Boshard (15. Juni 2012)

Wo bekomme ich den den Günstig her?
hab den schon gefunden aber für 90


----------



## kampfgnom (15. Juni 2012)

Den 80er hier im Bikemarkt verkaufen ergibt recht simpel 50-60â¬, also max.40â¬


----------



## Boshard (15. Juni 2012)

hab im Bikemarkt schon geschaut 
da sind welche aber sau teuer


----------



## kampfgnom (15. Juni 2012)

Eben. Mein Vorschlag war ja, dort zu verkaufen, um den hohen Neupreis zu kompensieren...
Wenn Du unter Deinem MF noch einen Spacer hast kannst Du auch einen anderen Vorbau nehmen, sonst wird Dir kaum eine Wahl bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (16. Juni 2012)

Hab nen 40er vorbau bekommen


----------



## schaumi (30. Juni 2012)

Auf der Suche nach einem Endurobike bin ich heute beim Händler auf das Fritzz Pro gestoßen und habe das Bike mal Probe gerollt (war leider kurz vor Ladenschluss und nicht auf mich abgestimmt).

Das Bike soll mein Allmountain Giant Reign 0 aus 2010 mit 150mm ersetzen. Da ich über xxkg wiege und gern mal die Trails runterrocken möchte, fehlt mir das 100% Vertrauen in mein Giant (Stabilität der Teile wie 32 Gabel LRS usw). Daher spekuliere ich mit einem Wechsel zu einem Enduro, welches auch noch längere Touren zulässt und mein Downhiller ergänzt (eher noch im Anfängerstadium). 

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Auf der Cubehomepage ist das Fritzz als Long Travel/Allmountain eingeteilt. 

-Handelt es sich um ein echtes Endurobike?
-Kann man hinten auch eine 200 bzw. 203 Bremsscheibe montieren?
-Welche Maulweile (Felgenbreite) hat die Easton Felge (erschien mir recht schmal)
-Welche Tretlagerhöhe hat das Bike?
-Für welches Gewicht ist das Bike freigegeben?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Boshard (30. Juni 2012)

ich persönlich finde das das Fritzz ein Enduro ist 

ja du kannst hinten ne 200er Scheibe anbauen 
die Felgen sind recht breit die sind ganz ok 

und sollte alle mahle besser sein wie dat olle giant


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2012)

das Fritzz is voll Enduro tauglich


----------



## schaumi (1. Juli 2012)

ok, das Fritzz Pro ist ein richtiges Enduro...das habe ich jetzt geklärt.

Abgesehen von meinen anderen Fragen, habe ich noch das Problem der Rahmengröße.

Ich bin 1,85m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Nun konnte ich das Fritzz in 18 Zoll (lt. Händler die Größe L) probefahren, solange man das Probefahrt nennen kann.

Ich konnte dort leider nicht fühlen, ob der Rahmen in 18 Zoll ausreicht. Eigentlich hätte ich wahrscheinlich 19 Zoll gebraucht, gibt es aber nun nicht beim Cube.

Reicht das Fritzz in 18 Zoll für mich aus?

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Deleted 215716 (1. Juli 2012)

Hab mein SL jetzt 4 Wochen. 

Bis jetzt ca. 600km Feld-, Waldwege und Straße zügig gefahren (100kg/178cm/18" RH) 

Die Nabe hinten scheint genauso wenig zu taugen, wie die von meinem 2009er  Fritzz K18 (war damals Sunringle). Die DT Swiss CSW Nabe ist jetzt schon ersetzt worden, da die öfter nicht einrastete und "jaulte". 

Mein Fazit:

-Optik sogar noch besser als vom schwarzen 2009er

-Gabel und Bremsen definitiv besser, Bremsscheiben klingeln immer noch,
war beim Vorgänger nach Einbau von Sintermetallbelägen verschwunden

- Kette schlägt stark bei Lastwechseln, K-Fü nachgerüstet, ist jetzt weg

-Laufräder wohl besser als die Sunringle, aber halten die auch?  Vielleicht baue ich wieder den Laufradsatz vom Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 (Wheeltech-Naben mit EX500 Felgen) ein, denn der hat 5500km ohne jegliche Probleme gehalten


----------



## Boshard (1. Juli 2012)

Zur Rahmen Größe ich bin ca.1,80m und fahr das Fritz in 20Zoll
Finde das Passt wie angegossen 

Hast du beim Fahren genug platz zwischen lenker und knie?
Probier das Zur not mal im Stehen und sitzen aus 
(mit Stütze raus und versänkt)

@ Walli-7
Welche Ketteführung hast du verbaut?


----------



## Deleted 215716 (1. Juli 2012)

@ Walli-7
Welche Ketteführung hast du verbaut?[/QUOTE]


Bionicon c.guide 2.0


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2012)

bei deiner größe ,solltest du dir das 20' Zoll holen ..ich hab bei ner größe von 1,75 und ner schrittlänge von 79 cm nen 18Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juli 2012)

was die farbe angeht is das schwarze 09er modell nicht so anfällig von der beschichtung her ,wie die neuen gelackten modelle


----------



## schaumi (2. Juli 2012)

Beim Fritzz kann nan ja leider keinen Daempfer ala DHX Air 5.0 von Fox oder aehnliche montieren. Macht sich das negativ bemerkbar bzw. waere bei einen hohen Koerpergewicht so ein Daempfer perspektivisch empfehlenswert?


----------



## JDEM (2. Juli 2012)

Nö, weil der DHX Air im Fritzz schlechter funktionieren würde als der RP23. Der sackt im mittleren Federweg deutlich mehr durch (große Luftkammer und wenig Druckstufe) und passt nicht zum degressiven Hinterbau des Fritzz.

Der Originaldämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer! passt gut zum Fritzz und macht deutlich mehr mit als man denkt.


----------



## schaumi (2. Juli 2012)

Man liest ueber den Hinterbau, zumindest bis 2011, dass der eher fuer Bergauf als Bergab funktionieren soll (bildlich gesprochen - also mehr seine Staerken bergauf hat), stimmt das
oder trifft das ab 2012 nicht mehr zu ( im Vergleich z.B. Zum Hinterbau vom Giant Reign. Viele Fragen, ich weiss...will nur nicht wieder ein teuren Fehlkauf taetigen.


----------



## swuzzi (3. Juli 2012)

Bin meines zwar noch nicht gefahren,weil ist noch im Aufbau. Kann also nichts spez. darüber sagen!!

Aber dies (Bergauf/Bergab) wird doch über die Einstellung am Dämpfer geregelt!?!     Plattform Ein und Aus.....fertig! Die richtige Grundeinstellung vorrausgesetzt!!


----------



## schaumi (3. Juli 2012)

Die Performance bergab war natuerlich mit offener Propedalstellung gemeint, losgeloest von den Propedaleinstellungen. Hier war es wohl in der Verg.heit so, dass das Hinterrad wohl nicht so sensibel reagiert hat, wie bei anderen Hinterbausystemen+das Durchsacken im mittlereb Federweg. Darauf bezog sich meine Frage ob das so stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (3. Juli 2012)

schaumi schrieb:


> Die Performance bergab war natuerlich mit offener Propedalstellung gemeint, losgeloest von den Propedaleinstellungen. Hier war es wohl in der Verg.heit so, dass das Hinterrad wohl nicht so sensibel reagiert hat, wie bei anderen Hinterbausystemen+das Durchsacken im mittlereb Federweg. Darauf bezog sich meine Frage ob das so stimmt.



4 Gelenker wie das Fritzz sind eigentlich sehr sensibel...
lag bestimmt am High Volume Dämpfer


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungs ,helft mir mal bitte schnell


Was braucht das Fritzz SL mit nem FSA Orbit Z 1.5 Steuersatz und einem Spacer + Vorbau( 30mm) für eine Gabelschaftlänge??????
~ 200mm ??????

Danke swuzzi


----------



## pataus (16. Juli 2012)

mein sohn und meine tochter fahren der fritz sl als co factory bei enduro maxi avalanche und mega.
Für race habe ich das bike zum teil umbauen mussen.
der vorbau ist zu lange getauscht mit länge 50mm der lenker ist zu breite getauscht mit länge 750mm
zee rd schaltwerk mit 2 fach ketten fürung 
laufrad dt mit crossmax getauscht bei dem dt hinterrad löst sich immer wieder die bremsscheibe mutter 
 um welche grund ist das hinterrad mit center lock gestattet?
die dt felgen sind empfindlich und schwierig als tubeless zu montieren 
bei den formula bremsen habe ich dh beleg montiert und die bremsflussigkeit mit dot 5.6 getauscht regelmässig öl wechseln
noch ein tip bei dem reverbsattelstutz  push lock hebel am lenker habe ich bei dem schlauch abgang ein stuck benzin schlauch uberzogen um das teil ein bischien verstäckeren 
nicht vergessen die gelenk schrauben mit locktit verkleben an sonst lösen sie si sich besonders bei der kurbel seite ärgerlich
sonst gutes bike sorglos drauf sitzen und gas geben ei alles könner leider ein bischien schwer für enduro


----------



## ski-x-mtb (23. August 2012)

hi,

interessier mich für das cube fritzz sl 2012 16"

ist der vorbau für eine 1,63 cm person zu lang? hab im forum gelesen, dass dies der vorbau generell zu lang ist. 

grüße


----------



## Boshard (23. August 2012)

Wie Lang ist den der Vorbau ?
  Bei mir ist ein 80mm verbaut.
  Hab auch gedacht das der zu lang ist , bei mir hat es gereicht einen anderen Lenker zu montieren.

Hatte den einen 40er zum Testen und das war zu Kurtz.


----------



## Basti1986 (28. November 2012)

Servus,

habe mal eine Frage! Wollte mir ein Cube Fritzz Rahmen anschaffen und habe noch eine Fox-Float mit 150 mm rum liegen! Meint Ihr das würde harmonieren oder zerstört das die Geometrie da der Rahmen ja für 160mm ausgelegt ist?

Danke schonmal
Grüße
Basti


----------



## Vincy (28. November 2012)

Zur Not schon, ist aber nicht optimal. Allein schon von der Optik, wegen den dünnen Standrohren.
Kannst ja beim Steuersatz unten ein außenliegendes Lager (EC49) nehmen, dann passt es auch mit der Geometrie. Dann kannst da auch eine mit tapered Schaft verwenden.


----------



## Basti1986 (28. November 2012)

Genau das hatte ich vor!

Optimal dank die vielmals! 

Grüße
Basti


----------



## marc53844 (30. November 2012)

So Leute, wie seit ihr nun mit dem Frittz SL zufrieden? Könnt ihr Vergleiche mit anderen Bikes dieser Kategorie ziehen? Ich überlege mir auch eins zu kaufen. 
Wie ist denn die Tourentauglichkeit? So bis 50km und 1000hm machbar? Oder schon unbrauchbar dafür?
Im Netz findet man wirklich so gut wie überhaupt nichts über dieses Rad. 

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## kampfgnom (30. November 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> So Leute, wie seit ihr nun mit dem Frittz SL zufrieden? Könnt ihr Vergleiche mit anderen Bikes dieser Kategorie ziehen? Ich überlege mir auch eins zu kaufen.
> Wie ist denn die Tourentauglichkeit? So bis 50km und 1000hm machbar? Oder schon unbrauchbar dafür?
> Im Netz findet man wirklich so gut wie überhaupt nichts über dieses Rad.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Sorry, aber 50km und 1000Hm sind wohl selbst mit einem schweren Freerider noch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (30. November 2012)

Ok ok  
Ich weiss, ich denke ich sollte erstmal an meiner Kondition arbeiten als das ich so ein Rad in Frage stelle


----------



## Trisahl (1. Dezember 2012)

2013 wird das Fritzz meinen Infos nach sowieso nicht gebaut. Aber Allgemein ist es ein sehr gutes Modell wird ja nicht Umsonst schon 7 Jahre lang gebaut.


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Dezember 2012)

Trisahl schrieb:


> 2013 wird das Fritzz meinen Infos nach sowieso nicht gebaut. Aber Allgemein ist es ein sehr gutes Modell wird ja nicht Umsonst schon 7 Jahre lang gebaut.



da liegst du richtig mit ,es taucht auch schon gar nicht mehr in der Modellliste auf ,es taucht nur noch das Super Stereo HPC auf
http://www.cube.eu/full/


----------



## marc53844 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir heute ein fritzz sl bestellt. beszeht eigentlich noch das problem des durchrauschenden daempfers vom fritzz 2011? oder wurde beim 2012 ein daempfer mit weniger volumen verbaut? kann wer was zu allgemeinen schwachstellen sagen? Lagerprobleme habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen. gruss marc


----------



## kampfgnom (1. Dezember 2012)

Das 2012er sollte einen Standarddämpfer mit kleiner Kammer haben, damit bekommst Du keine Probleme.
Ebenso wird Dein SL nicht an den Krankheiten der preiswerteren Naben leiden.
Andere, nennenswerte Schwachstellen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## marc53844 (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke! das kling gut. Es gibt ja leider keinen einzigen Test zu diesem Rad ... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## swuzzi (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi
Schwachstellen kennen?---ich aber!!
-Kann nur jedem den Rat geben die Lager erstmal richtig abzuschmieren! Sind an meinem Sl (neu) nicht gut gefettet gewesen. Und das geht auf die Haltbarkeit der Lager!!
Also: Rahmenteile mit den Lagern demontieren,Gummidichtlippe mit Nadel vorsichtig anlupfen,entfernen,gut FETTEN,Dichtlippe wieder Drauf----und läuft,und läuft!!!
- Zugführung ist irgendwie komisch, aber passt gut(Links bleibt links und rechts rechts entlang verlegen!

- finde das Fritzz SL einfach SUPI als AM
Bin bisher auch einige Teilchen gefahren, aber das Fritzz,,,mhhhh-lecker!
Obwohl ich mein Uzzi, Switch,Yeti...eigentlich lieber habe ,muß ich zugeben, das Fritzz ist in seiner Kategorie einfach unauffälliger-und fährt und fährt!!
swuzzi


----------



## marc53844 (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke Für die Tipps.
Werde mich in das Thema Lager erstmal einlesen müssen. Also wie das ganze so genau funktioniert. Oder gibt es da ein gutes Tutorial?
Die Leitung der Reverb Sattelstütze ist noch so ein Punkt den ich blöd finde. Manche haben diese direkt am Oberrohr lang gelegt. Nur ob sich das als wirklich praktikabel erwiesen hat ... Hat keiner mehr geschrieben.

freue mich auf ein AM mit mehr Abwärtsreserven 

Gruß Marc


----------



## kampfgnom (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die Reverbleitung beim Stereo meiner Frau und meinem Fritzz in einem weichen Bogen ans Oberrohr gelegt. Dadurch fädelt sich die Leitung beim Einfahren in den Jagwire-Clips zum Lenker durch. Es entsteht also keine Schlaufe im Rahmenbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ach das klingt ja gut  Danke für die Tipps. Vielleicht hast du ja noch ein oder zwei Fotos?


----------



## Basti1986 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand sagen welche dämpferbuchsen ich brauche wenn ich einen Fox rp 23 montieren möchte? Hab mir nur den Rahmen gekauft und hab noch einen Dämpfer da der Passen würde!

Danke schon mal
Grüße
Basti


----------



## kampfgnom (2. Dezember 2012)

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl:

ausgefahren:






eingefahren:





Detail Clip:


----------



## marc53844 (2. Dezember 2012)

Super! Vielen Dank!

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc53844 (3. Dezember 2012)

Tja, leider ist meine Bestellung nicht mehr bearbeiten worden. Scheinbar war der Bestand auf der Seite nicht korrekt und nun habe ich nun kein Cube bestellt :/

Wenn jemand noch eins sieht im Netz dann bitte bescheid geben.
Gruß und Dank!
Marc


----------



## Vincy (3. Dezember 2012)

Warum stellst dir nicht selbst eins zusammen? Die Fritzz Rahmen bekommt man sehr günstig. 
Leichten LRS (zB DT EX1750 oder Crossmax SX) und Gabel (zB Fox34 Float) rein, dann ist es allemal tourentauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (3. Dezember 2012)

in der Facebook Gruppe Bike Flow Markt,verkauft einer nen Cube Fritzz SL 2012 in M 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/405674886130313/


----------



## Basti1986 (3. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

Ich hab mich mal durchgesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden! Brauche die Dämpferbuchsen für ein Fritzz Pro 2012 allerdings habe ich nur de maße vom 2007er gefunden! 22,2 und 55 mm!
Wenn ich nachmesse komme ich oben auf 55 und unten auf 22 mm! Kann mir jemand sagen was richtig ist und wo ich die her bekomme?

Danke schon mal
Grüße
Basti


----------



## Trisahl (3. Dezember 2012)

Basti1986 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche dämpferbuchsen ich brauche wenn ich einen Fox rp 23 montieren möchte? Hab mir nur den Rahmen gekauft und hab noch einen Dämpfer da der Passen würde!




Also ich hab meine von http://huber-bushings.com/ und die kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen gegenüber denen die Original verbaut waren sind sie um längen um kilometer besser . Bei Huber nimmt man 19,0 × 8 + 55,0 × 8.

LG


----------



## Basti1986 (3. Dezember 2012)

Optimal! Die hatte ich auch schon im Auge! Dank dir vielmals!

Grüße
Basti


----------



## Beppe (3. Dezember 2012)

Zu den Huberbuchsen kann ich auch noch etwas anmerken.
Meine arbeiten jetzt ne Saison in meinem Fritzz und haben einiges an Regen (Slovenien), viele Hm (Vinschgau) und massig km in der Heimat gesehen. Im Zuge eines grossen Services hatte ich gerade u.a. auch dem Daepfer draussen und die Huber begutachtet.
Die Buchsen sind absolut spielfrei und quasi wie neu.

Abs. Empfehlung meinerseits.

Gruss Beppe


----------



## Basti1986 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

muss mein Fritzz leider aus finanziellen gründen abgeben also falls jemand Interesse hat ist in meinem bikemarkt zu finden und der Preis ist auch VHB!

Ist echt schade wäre es gerne mal gefahren um es in action zu sehen! Habe es allerdings vorn mit 150 mm und hinten mit ca. 145 mm aufgebaut da ich für den 160mm Bereich schon mein Liteville habe ;-)

Grüße
Basti


----------



## Trisahl (9. Januar 2013)

Hey!

Wie sieht euer Fritzz 2012 nach etwa einem jahr so aus? Was habt ihr alles verändert? Würde mich mal Interressieren.

Original:






Nachher:






Verändert wurden:

- Lenker getauscht gegen Sixpack Millenium 785
- Pedale gegen Morewood Fever
- Buchsen gegen Huber Buchsen
- Kassette gegen Shimano XT Kassette
- Laufräder gegen Custom Mavix EX 721 mit Hope Pro 2 Naben VR sowie 
   HR.

noch geplant:

- Reverb
- Monarch

P.S.: Bei dem System Lauradsatz ( Easton EXP 500 ) rutscht bei der HR Nabe immer eine Sperrklinke durch so wie es aussieht. Hatte es schon eingeschickt zu Easton. Nach der Reperatur war es kurz besser aber nach einer relativ kurzen Probefahrt ging es wieder genauso von vorne los. Hatte damit evtl. noch jemand Probleme?

Mfg Trisahl


----------



## gambo66 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Trisahl,
hatte meines zwei Wochen vor Ostern bekommen, musste mich erst mal an mehr Federweg gewöhnen.

Als erstes wurde eine Bionicon Kettenführung montiert, die dann in Finale Ligure zweimal gerissen ist und später von einer zweifach Kettenführung getauscht wurde.
Dann die Bremsen waren die Hölle, nur gekracht, geschliffen und wenn es mal Naß war ohne Wirkung. Wurden im Sommer gegen ältere Avid CR getauscht und bis jetzt bremsen sie immer noch sehr gut. Hatte verschiedene Bremsbeläge auf der Formula versucht, wurde aber nicht besser.
Der Dämpfer wurde schon mal eingeschickt da er den ersten cm ohne Wirkung war.
Eine Reverb wurde im Sommer montiert, ist irgendwie einfacher wenn sie funktioniert.
Irgendwann werde die Laufräder durch ZTR Flow ersetzt, da ich auf Tubeless umrüsten will und der versuch mit den orginal Felgen in Saalbach gescheitert ist.
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich bei der Lyrik die Motion einheit gegen eine Mission einheit tausche. 

Sattel = Terry Fly 
Pedale = Shimano Saint

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Boshard (10. Januar 2013)

Moin 

Soo schaut mein Fritzz aus 
hab noch neue Pedale Sixpack Icon in Weiß 
Konnte ich leder noch net montieren das das Rad zum Service bin Händler ist

umgebaut ist einiges:
Cube Muddy Board
Cube Kettenstrebenschutz 
Marsh guard An der Federgabel
Jagwire Rahmenschoner Jagwire Weiß
Kettenführung Truvativ Shiftguide
Lenker Sixpack Driver 805 in Weiß
Spacer Sixpack Weiß 
A-Headkappe Sixpack Weiß 
Hebel von der Sattelklemme Sixpack in Weiß
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon
Bremsen Magura Louise BAT in weiß mit Jagwire Bremsleitungen in Grün.
Schaltaußenhüllen in grün von Jagwire
Laufräder Hope Pro 2 EVO Naben mit Mavic EX 721 Felgen
Reifen Continental Rubber Queen 26x2,40 (180TPI) und Conti schleuche MTB Light


----------



## jissel (28. Januar 2013)

Welche 2 Fach Kettenführung passt beim Fritzz 2012 am besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. Januar 2013)

Es passt fast jede Führung
du musst nur draufachten das die für Innenlager Klemmung ist nicht ISCG!


----------



## jissel (29. Januar 2013)

OK ja das weiss ich schon. Welche funktioniert dann am besten?
NC-17 Stinger
Shaman Commander Enduro
Truvativ Shiftguide
MRP LRP
e13 Hein 2


----------



## Boshard (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab die Truvativ Die ist ganz gut 
muss aber leider bissen bearbeitet werden!


----------



## AnAx (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab an meinem Fritzz die Shaman Enduro, funktioniert einwandfrei out-of-the-box


----------



## Boshard (29. Januar 2013)

Hast du mal ein Foto von der Shaman wo sie verbaut ist?


----------



## AnAx (29. Januar 2013)

kann ich am wochenende mal machen, ist unter n howitzer innenlager geklemmt.


----------



## snooze (3. Februar 2013)

Hab einen Fritzz Rahmen von 2012 (Modell 2011) Größe L in schwarz-silber-orange abzugeben,bei Interesse PN.


----------



## jissel (27. März 2013)

Ist das normal das beim Fritzz 2012 Pro hinten kein Schnellspanner ist wie beim Stereo? Muss man hier die Achse immer mit nem Imbus lösen?


----------



## Boshard (27. März 2013)

Ja das Fritzz hat im HR keinen Schnellspanner 
da ist ein Syntace X12 System verbaut 
Lösen und fest ziehen mit einem Inbusschlüssel 
oder man kauft sich den X-Fix von Syntace!

X-12:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1657

X-Fix
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2595


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> Ist das normal das beim Fritzz 2012 Pro hinten kein Schnellspanner ist wie beim Stereo? Muss man hier die Achse immer mit nem Imbus lösen?



beim 2009er Fritzz war diese Steckachse noch verbaut 

http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/5/2/8/6/0/1/_/large_DSC_3583.JPG.jpg


----------



## Boshard (27. März 2013)

Das schaut aus wie der DT-Swiss für X-12


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Das schaut aus wie der DT-Swiss für X-12



gut erkannt ...zum schnellen wechseln is es top ,mir is aber auch schon mal die verzahnung in A.... gegangen ,weil ich abgerutscht bin ... lief zum glück auf garantie


----------



## Boshard (27. März 2013)

Die DT-Swiss Schnellspanner sind gut hab die auch am rennrad 
bekommt man den für X-12 noch zukaufen?


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Die DT-Swiss Schnellspanner sind gut hab die auch am rennrad
> bekommt man den für X-12 noch zukaufen?




hier zb ,wenn es ne 142iger breite hat http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21290_Schnellspanner-DT-Swiss-RWS-X12.html


----------



## ski-x-mtb (7. April 2013)

ich habe folgende Gabel im Einsatz
"Fox Factory 36 Talas RLC FIT 120 - 160mm, 20mm through axle" und kann die Steckachse nicht lösen. 2 Gewindegänge geht es dann bleibt sie hängen und läuft leer, nach dem es geknackst hat. Die Gabel wird dabei leicht auseinander gedrückt also ob es klemmt. Die beiden Klemmen hab ich natürlich vorher gelöst.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Hab ich was übersehen? 

Danke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (13. April 2013)

Beschreib mal bitte dein Problem genauer 
und hast du 2 Probleme? vieleicht paar bilder dazu.
Was leuft Leer??


----------



## Baxter75 (13. April 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Beschreib mal bitte dein Problem genauer
> und hast du 2 Probleme? vieleicht paar bilder dazu.
> Was leuft Leer??



bin auch schon am überlegen was es evt sein könnte ..wenn es geknackt hat ,is eigendlich kein gutes zeichen ..ich vermute mal gewinde überdreht oder es is etwas abgeschert


----------



## ski-x-mtb (18. April 2013)

hi,

sorry für die späte antwort. die steckachse war oxidiert und hat sich regelrecht festgefressen. in der werkstatt haben sie es dann geschafft zu lösen und nun funktioniert es wieder. hatte sowas noch nie. 

grüße


----------



## Baxter75 (18. April 2013)

nen bisschen fett hat noch nie geschadet


----------



## Boshard (19. April 2013)

Nicht nur Fett an der Ache ist gut


----------



## Boshard (2. Juli 2013)

Leute ich weck den Ferd mal wieder auf 

Was für Reifen fahr ihr in eurem Fritzz?


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juli 2013)

Hab zwar nen 09er Fritzz ..fahre von anfang an den Fat Albert


----------



## Trisahl (3. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr vorne den Hans Dampf mit TrailStar und hinten den Fat Albert PaceStar.


----------



## Boshard (3. Juli 2013)

Ja der Schwalbe Fat Albert Front/Rear War bei mir Original drauf ist aber net der Brüller.
Und Qualität wird auch immer Schlechter bei Schwalbe.
Egal ob Mountainbike oder Rennrad 

Färt einen nen 2,50er auf dem Fritzz?
Passt das den wollte was breiteres rauf ziehen.

Dachte so an den Conti Baron 
Hab zwar aktuell ne Conti Rubber Queen drauf 
aber neue Reifen brauch ich balt mal


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juli 2013)

@Boshard ...

was fährst du so mit dem fritzz ,das du nen 2,5 er drauf machen willst ????  nen 2,5 er Muddy passt auf jeden fall rein ,dann sollten andere 2,5er auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (3. Juli 2013)

Ich will mehr gripp haben.
Da ich in den Kurven wegrutsche.
Oder die Spur nicht richtig halten kann.

Hab das auch schon mit weniger Luft Probiert
ist aber net mein ist mir den zuweich. 

Fahr meistens im Wald ist ein Mischwald,
Feldwege gelegendlich auch mal in der Kiesgrube.


Und ein Schwalbe Reifen kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad!


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Juli 2013)

für deine Aktionen brauchste keine 2,5er ...du solltest evt mal an deiner Gabel Dämpfer einstellung arbeiten ...


----------



## Boshard (3. Juli 2013)

Bin ganz ohr für gute Tips und Hilfe.
Ich hab aber meine Lyrik umgebaut 
170mm Solo Air


----------



## gambo66 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Ich fahr auch den Hans Dampf auf ZTR Flow tubeless.
Meine Lyrik habe ich auch auf Solo Air mit der2,5 er Öl umgebaut, bin aber noch nicht so zufrieden.
Vielleicht wird sie noch eine Mission Control einheit bekommen. 
Hat jemand seine Lyrik auf MiCo umgebaut und ist es sein Geld werd?

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## Boshard (3. Juli 2013)

ja es ist sein Geld wert 
wen den mach die zugstufe noch mit 

Druckstufe:
http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...z0xMS40MDE1LjU0NC4xNjAmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=20931

Zugstufe:
http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...z0xMS40MDE1LjQxNi4wMjAmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=19197


----------



## gambo66 (3. Juli 2013)

Ok.
Wird dann die nächste Investition.
Da wird es nicht langweilig.


----------



## lars.nbg (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, fahre auch nen Fritzz und habe des Öfteren Probleme beim schalten. Da klemmt sich die Kette zwischen Strebe und großen Kettenblatt ein. Da ist inzwischen der Lack schon ziemlich ramponiert . Gibt es jemanden der das gleiche Problem hat und evtl ne Lösung anbieten kann? 
Gruß Lars


----------



## kubitix (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Lars,

google mal "Chainsuck".

oder

1. Lösungsmöglichkeit Kettenpflege
2.     "                     Kettenblätter pflegen
3.     " 1+2+ Kettenführung

Stefan


----------



## Woj[E] (28. Juli 2013)

Ja war bei mir auch. Bei der ersten Tour gleich den ganzen lack weggeschliffen. Bin fast durchgedreht mit der kettenfuhrung ist es jetzt zwar besser ber ab und an springt Sie da rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (28. Juli 2013)

Welche strebe meinst du genau ????


----------



## lars.nbg (28. Juli 2013)

Was hast denn für eine kettenführung verbaut? @
@ Baxter75 -die Kettenstrebe


----------



## Woj[E] (28. Juli 2013)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&sa=X&ei=v271UeiXDIKFO9v8gKgH&ved=0CDYQ9QEwAQ


----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2013)

lars.nbg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, fahre auch nen Fritzz und habe des Öfteren Probleme beim schalten. Da klemmt sich die Kette zwischen Strebe und großen Kettenblatt ein. Da ist inzwischen der Lack schon ziemlich ramponiert . Gibt es jemanden der das gleiche Problem hat und evtl ne Lösung anbieten kann?
> Gruß Lars



Welches Fritzz Hast du genau?
Tippe mal auf ein 2012er Pro.

Das Problem hatte ich auch sehr lange.
Eine Kettenführung montieren bringt nix.

Aktuelle Lösung von Cube Kette Tauschen.
Kannst dir klemmen bringt nix.

Gibt nur eine Lösung!
Tausch die Kurbel 
Ich hab mir eine Shimano SLX FC-M675 2Fach 175  24/38 angebaut.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...nitur-FC-M675-Hollowtech-II-Modell-2013-.html

Gleich Kette und Kassette mit machen sonnst versaust du die neue Kurbel gleich (kassette als 11-36)!
den durch das Verkeilen zwischen kettenstrebe und Kurbel
Längt sich die Kette ungleichmäßig.
 Demzufolge ist die Kette Schrott und hat die Kassette schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen!


----------



## lars.nbg (29. Juli 2013)

Ja richtig getippt , ich hab das PRO.
wie hast denn die alte Kurbel runter bekommen. Hast dir da extra nen Abzieher für das eine mal bestellt?
ist das Problem jetzt komplett weg??


----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2013)

Jop das Problem ist komplett weg 

  Und du Sparst noch Gewicht 


  Das Ganze Werkzeug hatte ich eh schon.
  Du brachst Folgendes Werkzeug:
  Inbusschlüssel , Kurbelabzieher vielleicht mit Adapter ,
   Innenlagerschlüssel oder Nuss, Drehmomentschlüssel , 

Shimano TL-FC16 für Sicherungsring bei Shimano-Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars.nbg (29. Juli 2013)

Das Werkzeug für schimano kurbeln hab ich aber welcher kurbelabzier passt bei der RaceFace Kurbel ?


----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2013)

Da passt eigentlich jeder 

es giebt für Shimano einen Adapter Hollowtech I kurbeln: TL-FC15
Ne flache 8er Mutter geht aber auch


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juli 2013)

er kann doch das vorhandene auf 2 Fach umbauen ..muss sich doch nich gleich komplett neue Kurbel ect holen ...


----------



## lars.nbg (29. Juli 2013)

@Boshard Ich Brauch doch was mit Aussengewinde um die Kurbel runter zu ziehen. So in der Richtung TL FC 10 weiß aber nicht ob der passt vom Gewinde her .

 @Baxter75 ist doch schon 2-fach

Gruß Lars


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juli 2013)

lars.nbg schrieb:


> @Boshard Ich Brauch doch was mit Aussengewinde um die Kurbel runter zu ziehen. So in der Richtung TL FC 10 weiß aber nicht ob der passt vom Gewinde her .
> 
> @Baxter75 ist doch schon 2-fach
> 
> Gruß Lars



haste auch die kette gekürzt ??? Ich hab sie gekürzt und noch nen Schaltwerk mit kürzerem Käfig verbaut ,als ich auf 2Fach gegangen bin


----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2013)

das ist der Kurbel abzieher 



http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ieher-universal-mit-Griff-.html?xtcr=37&xtmcl=


mit kurbel umbauen bringt nix hab ich getestet!!!!!!
Problem bleibt weiterhin 



Reiß die Scheiß e  von RaceFace raus und gut ist!
Ohne die Rotz Kurbel bist besser dranne.

Lars meinte vorhin bestimmt die Kratzer 
bei mir sind schon richtige Riefen drinne 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413215?in=set


----------



## lars.nbg (29. Juli 2013)

@Baxter75 die Kurbel war schon immer 2 Fach 

@ Boshard danke der Kurbelabzieher mÃ¼sste passen . Brauch ich ja damit ich die RaceFace erstmal rausmachen kann. Werde dann die SLX einbauen wenn's dann weg ist.
Riefen sind's bei mir auch schon ð


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Juli 2013)

@Boshard

ich fahre auch nich grad material schonend ,aber so schlimm siehts bei mir nich aus ..

so siehts bei mir aus


----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2013)

Wen die SLX den die Shimano SLX FC-M675 2Fach 175 24/38
  ist Leichter und bei der Übersetzung bist noch schneller ,
  und das 24er Kettenblatt ist gut für den Uphill


----------



## lars.nbg (29. Juli 2013)

Jupp die werde ich nehmen . Vielen dank für eure Hilfe .
Mal sehen ob sich das Problem bei mir so beheben lässt.

Gruß lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (29. Juli 2013)

Das Problem Wird den so weg sein 

Seit dem ich Kurbel , Kette und Kassette gemacht hab hatte ich das nicht mehr


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt hier im Thread schon gelesen habe das einige ihre RS Lyrik auf 170 mm Soloair umgebaut haben, und es sich scheinbar lohnt, wollte ich fragen was genau ich zum Umbau alles brauche, und ob ich das auf mountainbikes.net alles kriege?!

Ist es auch möglich in die Gabel ne 17/140 DPA Einheit reizumachen?

Und was mich auch intressiert ist, was eure Fritzzen fahrfertig den so wiegen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Boshard (25. August 2013)

Mein Fritzz wiegt 15,1Kg (nicht mehr viel Original)
leichter kann man das Fritzz bestimmt noch machen 
nur fraglich ob es sich den immer noch so geil fährt und Robust ist.
Bilder sind im Fotoalbum 

Ich tippe mal jetzt du meinst eine 170/140 Dual Position Air
den 17/140 kenn ich nicht 

Sollte möglich sein 
nur brauchst du die Dual Position Air Funktion?
und nutzt du sie?

Den die Solo Air Spricht besser an und ist auch noch leichter.
und ist auch noch Günstiger.

Werkzeug brauchst du:
Sprengringzannge für zusammen drücken des ringes
Inbusschlüssel 
24mm Nuss oder Ringschlüssel


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Hmm... Ja du hast recht, sensibler wäre besser und benutzen tue ich diese Absenkung  kaum... was brauch ich da für Teile? Also zum Umbau auf Solo air 170mm?
Kann jemand nen anständigen laufradsatz empfehlen, der auch 2 m drops mitmacht, aber aber so um dir 1800 gr wiegt?


----------



## Baxter75 (25. August 2013)

Fritzzler_12 schrieb:


> Hmm... Ja du hast recht, sensibler wäre besser und benutzen tue ich diese Absenkung  kaum... was brauch ich da für Teile? Also zum Umbau auf Solo air 170mm?
> Kann jemand nen anständigen laufradsatz empfehlen, der auch 2 m drops mitmacht, aber aber so um dir 1800 gr wiegt?




meinste jetzt 2 m von der höhe oder weite her ????


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> meinste jetzt 2 m von der höhe oder weite her ????


Ich meine von der höhe her, ich suche einfach Material das meine 95 kg aushält, und nicht so schwer ist wie der ersten exp 500


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

*easton exp 500


----------



## Baxter75 (25. August 2013)

@Fritzzler_12 

traust deinem Fritzz aber ganz schön was zu ,wobei es ja für solche einsätze nich gebaut wurde ..
ich wurde meinem Fritzz das nich an tun ,schon alleine wegen der eigenen Sicherheit ..
für solche faxen hat man das passende bike im Stall stehen


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Cube gibt es aber ja bis 1m frei, und das doppelte geht immer :-D 

Ich bin damit auch regelmäßig im bikepark unterwegs, und bin auch schon 3 m gesprungen, dann sind Dämpfer und Gabel aber am ende :-D 
Die Pferde gehen dann aber auf Tour nicht mehr so gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (25. August 2013)

Ich würde sagen hol dir was vernünftiges!
net son mist von Easton oder so!

Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Mavic EX 721 
Sind zwar bissen schwerer aber halten was aus!

mit Normalen Speichen
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...dsatz-.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=Hope_Pro_2_EVO_mavic

oder Straight Pull
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...dsatz-.html?xtcr=9&xtmcl=Hope_Pro_2_EVO_mavic

Wen du sowas machst den die 170er Solo Air
bei bedarf noch auch RC2 DH mit umbauen 

nur Dämpfer geht net viel da Dämpfer mit piggy Pack nicht passen 

sonnst hätte ich schon lange nen FOX DHX 5,0 oder Rock Shox Monarch Plus verbaut


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Aktuell bin ich auf nem Satz Deemax unterwegs, und das sind keine leichtgewichte... 

Ja, Hope wäre allein schon vom Sound her geil 

Aber nochmal auf die Ausgangs frage :
Was brauch ich an teilen für den Umbau? 

 @Boshard:
Lässt sich das cube so noch anständig mit auf Tour nehmen, mit 15,1 Kilo? 
Meins hat 13, 4 kilo und das bei meiner Meinung nach sehr soliden teilen, und wenn ich dann noch nen anständigen Satz laufrader habe komm ich vielleicht noch leichter raus


----------



## Boshard (25. August 2013)

Fritzzler_12 schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich auf nem Satz Deemax unterwegs, und das sind keine leichtgewichte...
> 
> Ja, Hope wäre allein schon vom Sound her geil
> 
> ...



Ich fahr mit dem Fritzz Touren und auch anständig im Wald und so 
Es geht gut nach Vorne macht gut Spaß.

Gewicht lässt sich noch Sparen!!!!!
z.b. Lenker , Reifen (schläuche sind Conti light MTB) , Sattel , Bremsen , Pedale 

Es könnten 14kg möglich sein schätze ich mal so.
Welche Rahmengröße hast du? ich hab 20Zoll 

Weiter oben hab ich dir aufgelistet was du für den umbau brauchst.
wenn du damit nix anfangen kannst mach ich paar Bilder vom Werkzeug


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet, ich meine mit teilen Dinge die ich verbaue wie ne Solo air Einheit,.... Nicht Werkzeug, da habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt ;-)


----------



## Boshard (25. August 2013)

Hier ist alles mit bei was du brauchst.
Das hab ich auch gekauft

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-So..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2c71f26673


----------



## Baxter75 (25. August 2013)

Fritzzler_12 schrieb:


> Cube gibt es aber ja bis 1m frei, und das doppelte geht immer :-D
> 
> Ich bin damit auch regelmäßig im bikepark unterwegs, und bin auch schon 3 m gesprungen, dann sind Dämpfer und Gabel aber am ende :-D
> Die Pferde gehen dann aber auf Tour nicht mehr so gut...



respekt..sicher is es so angedacht von Cube ,das man es mal machen kann ..aber nich Regelmäßig ....
ich war auch schon mal mit im Park,aber auf Grund der strecke ,war die Grenze des Fritzz ganz schnell erreicht ,vom federweg ect und es geht übelst aufs Material,weils halt nicht für so etwas gemacht is  

wo steht das mit dem 1 Meter ,würde mich mal interessieren 

welche strecken in nem Bikepark fährste den ???

Für Touren/Enduro Touren is es optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Ich habe ein PDF Dokument von cube, das habe ich glaube ich von deren Seite, und da steht das drinnen... 
Für Touren, u d verblockte trails ist es mega, aber ich habe auf meiner stammroute auch vier drops, zwischen einem und zwei Meter, aber hald nicht ins flat, das wäre ja Selbstmord :-D 

Ich fahre nicht den kranken scheiß, aber drops wo die Landung in der schiefen Ebene sind nehme ich gerne mit auch wenn sie zwei Meter tief sind ;-)


----------



## Fritzzler_12 (25. August 2013)

Aber ich brauche doch auch noch ne andere druckstufe oder?? 
Und was brauche ich an Öl alles? 

 @Boshard : Ich habe 22 Zoll, aber ich habe auch wenig an dem bike so gelassen wie es war, ich habe komplett auf 1*10 xtr umgebaut, und fahre eclipse Schläuche,...


----------



## Boshard (26. August 2013)

Du brachst nur die Solo Air Einheit.
Gefettet ist alles schon und das mehr als gut.

wenn du magst kannst du nen Service mit machen 
muss man aber nicht.

Beim Tauschen solltest du die Gabel schräge in den Montageständer 
einspannen (den läuft das Öl nicht aus dem Casting ca.45Grad)

Der Freed könnte dir auch Helfen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10615168#post10615168


----------



## WissenBiker83 (28. September 2013)

Hallo Leute habe seit gestern auch ein Cube Fritzz Pro aus 2012 und habe festgestellt das an der Vorderachse der Spanner sehr Lose ist wenn ich die Achse angezogen habe. Wollte mal fragen ob das normal ist oder ich etwas falsch mache.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. September 2013)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute habe seit gestern auch ein Cube Fritzz Pro aus 2012 und habe festgestellt das an der Vorderachse der Spanner sehr Lose ist wenn ich die Achse angezogen habe. Wollte mal fragen ob das normal ist oder ich etwas falsch mache.



Was für ne Gabel hast du drin ????


----------



## Boshard (28. September 2013)

Wenn du eine Rock Shoy Lyrik hast.
Schau mal bei den Hebel da ist eine Kleine Inbusschraube 
Die ziehst du fest , dann ist der Schnellspanner nicht mehr lose.

bei bedarf mach ich , dir ein Foto


----------



## WissenBiker83 (1. Oktober 2013)

Dabke für die schnelle Hilfe Problem mit der Achse ist behoben. Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. 
Was könnt ihr mir denn noch an Sinnvollen veränderungen am Fritzz Pro vorschlagen wenn ich viel Abfahrtsorientierte Touren( engen Trails) und mal hier und ein paar kleine Sprünge und Drops fahren will. Am Cube sind schon ein 770mm Lenker, 40mm Vorbau , Muddy Board, Bionicon Kettenführung und ne Rock shox Reverb verbaut.


----------



## Boshard (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Kefü kannste wieder abbauen die ist für den Ars§§§ dafür liebe ein Type 2 schaltwerk von Sram ist leichter und efektiver.
Man kann die Federgabel umbauen auf 170er SoloAir 
dadurch spricht die Lyrik viel besser an.

Stärkere Bremsen oder Ne bessere Kurbel ! 
Leichtere Teile den könnte man so bei 13,8-14,2Kg landen!


----------



## Kharne (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin, 

Sprünge? Den Dämpfer zu TfTuned in GB schicken und auf den Hinterbau anpassen lassen 
und direkt Huberbuchsen verbauen, dann wird der Hinterbau richtig gut  
Mit der großen Luftkammer kannste das Teil in die Tonne treten, entweder du die Kiste 
schlägt dauernd durch, oder kannst an sich direkt nen Holzkeil statt dem Dämpfer verbauen.

Die Bionicon tuts schon, Type2 Schaltwerk zusätzlich kann nicht schaden, optimal wäre 
ne richtige Kettenführung. Passen würde z.B. die Emanon Can Duo.

Die Lyrik könnte man an den LordHelmchen schicken, Bremse würde ich ausprobieren ob 
sie ausreicht, Kurbel ist absolut sekundär, die muss es tun.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo kharne,
das Problem mit dem Dämpfer habe ich schon festgestellt habe jetzt bei meinen 79kg mit klamotten ca.170-180psi im Dämpfer und es schlägt immernoch ab und an durch. Welche möglichkeiten gibt es genau und wie kosten intensiv sind die. Mit der Gabel bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden genau wie mit dem rest auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal kannst du die äußere Luftkammer zuspacern. Dafür gibts ein Set von Fox. Dann kann man den Dämpfer aufmachen und die innere Luftkammer weiter zuspacern, bspw. mit zerschnibbelten Joghurtbechern. Ums Ansprechen zu verbessern Huberbuchsen (einfach mal googlen  )


----------



## WissenBiker83 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab jetzt nicht so wirklich vielk plan von solchen dingen und bis jetzt immer nur an 4 rädern geschraubt. ist das auch machbar wenn man noch nie so etwas gemacht hat.


----------



## MattSchnapp (30. Oktober 2013)

So hier mal Mein umgebautes Fritzz mit Facelift

Komplett FOX Kashima Fahrwerk - Dämpfer auf Remote ;-) jetzt isses wieder Geil für 1 bis 2 Jahre


----------



## MattSchnapp (30. Oktober 2013)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht so wirklich vielk plan von solchen dingen und bis jetzt immer nur an 4 rädern geschraubt. ist das auch machbar wenn man noch nie so etwas gemacht hat.



Hab ich bei meinem Fritzz auch gemacht. Schau Dir mal youtube Videos an.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5QqF-1wNiQ"]How to: maintain your Fox rear shock - YouTube[/nomedia]

Is mega einfach

- Luft Raus
- Aufschrauben
- Blech und Ring zurückschieben
- Spacer Rein
- Blech und Ring zurückschieben
- zuschrauben
- Luft Rein

Happy Sein

;-)

achja jenachdem welchen Dämpfer du hast hier die Air Spacer

BIS 2012
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...odell-2005-2012-.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=fox tuning

AB 2013
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-ab-Modell-2013-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=fox tuning


----------



## WissenBiker83 (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke, Sehr sehr geil. Werde ich über den Winter in angriff nehmen. Eine Empfehlung wie viel ich zuspacern soll kann mir wahrscheinlich nimand geben. möchte das Teil ja nicht 10 mal ein und ausbauen . Wo finde ich denn die Anzugsdrehmomente für die ganzen Schrauben am Hinterbau. Danke nochmal für die super beschreibung


----------



## Kharne (31. Oktober 2013)

Komplett. Guck dir hier die Leverage Ratio an, dann weißt du warum!
Klick mich


----------



## MattSchnapp (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja kommt bissle drauf an wie du fährst. Wenn du gerne butterweich mit speed überwurzeln fährst, dann den mittleren wenn du springst hau den grossen rein. 

Anzugsdrehmoment?? VOLL FEST

Mach auf jeden Fall Lock Tite auf die Gewinde der Achsen. 

Die oben auf der Wippe kannst du VOLLE ROTZE zuknallen ACHTUNG es sit eine mit kleinem Loch und eine mit Grossem Loch dabei. Die kleine nur leicht anziehen (der sechskannt dient nur zu, 2festhalten" damit sichdie schraibe net mitdreht wenn die grosse Löst / Festziehst. Die Grosse kannst Anknallen. Bei der Unteren bissle Vorsichtiger da is das Gewinde im Rahmen !!!


----------



## MattSchnapp (31. Oktober 2013)

Habe mal bei toxoholics nachgehakt welchen Tune / Spacer etc die empfehlen würden schreib euch nachher die Antwort


----------



## ThomasAC (1. November 2013)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> [...]Wo finde ich denn die Anzugsdrehmomente für die ganzen Schrauben am Hinterbau. Danke nochmal für die super beschreibung



Bitteschön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (13. April 2014)

Hat einer die genauen einbaubreiten der Dämpfer für das Fritzz von 2012?


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2014)

Immer noch 19 bzw 55mm.


----------



## Boshard (17. April 2014)

Sind beides 8er?


----------



## mikey20333 (8. August 2014)

hi,

würde gerne wissen ob man auch einen anderen dämpfer als den original rp23 von fox in ein fritz cube 2012 sl einbauen kann.
wie siehts eigentlich mit diesem modell hier aus.

*CANE CREEK Double Barrel Air Inline 200 x 57 Dämpfer 2015*

*https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/disruptive-innovation

http://www.rider-store.de/shop/MTB-...-Air-Inline-200-x-57-Daempfer-2015::5727.html
*
und dazu noch ne rock shox pike gabel Dual Position Air statt den fox zeugs, würde das ansprechverhalten und

*Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Dual Position Air 26*

*https://www.bike-components.de/prod...-Position-Air-26--Federgabel-Modell-2014.html*


könntet ihr mir vielleicht dabei weiterhelfen ob diese komponenten sich einbauen lassen, bezüglich platz usw.

lg


----------



## Boshard (8. August 2014)

Es passen alle Dämpfer ohne Pigy Pack
Einbaumaß ist 200/57

Und Federgabel bitte eine mit 160mm (170mm gehen auch so faht ich rum)
Also Rock Shox Lyrik
schau dir mal die RC2DH Solo Air an


----------



## mikey20333 (9. August 2014)

danke für die rasche antwort, super sache  hat wer schon erfahrungen mit dem
cane creek *Double Barrel Air Inline 200 x 57 Dämpfer 2015 
im cube fritzz 2012 sl ?*

danke nochmals für den tip mit der gabel, obwohl mir die rock schox pike rct3 komplett in schwarz 
etwas besser gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (9. August 2014)

Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, dass der CC DB da passt. Könnte da evtl mit dem Top Swing Umwerfer Probleme geben und es wird eng mit dicken Luftkammern bzw Dämpferköpfe (zB Fox CTD LV).


----------



## mikey20333 (9. August 2014)

das ist aber ne interessante info, an das habe ich gar nicht gedacht nur dei einbaulänge begutachtet.
als nächste alternative wäre nur der fox float x dämpfer, aber ich würde mich gerne von fox komplett
trennen, wenn es denn möglich ist.

dann muss ich mal direkt bei cane creek nachfragen ob dieser dämpfer passt oder nicht, auf jeden fall
ist er besser als der original verbaute fox rp23 das steht schon mal fest.


----------



## Vincy (9. August 2014)

Der Fox Float X passt da erstrecht nicht, wegen dem AGB.


----------



## mikey20333 (9. August 2014)

super danke für die schnelle info, nur fragt sich jetzt welcher dämpfer besser ist.
der fox float x oder der cane creek Double Barrel Air Inline 2015

nun ja der fox float x den gibt es auch mit remote habe ich gesehen das wäre ein vorteil.
jedoch sind beim cane creek double barrel air inline die einstellmöglichkeiten viel größer

das ist nun eine schwierige entscheidung.


----------



## mikey20333 (11. August 2014)

danke für die rasche antwort, super sache  hat wer schon erfahrungen mit dem
cane creek *Double Barrel Air Inline 200 x 57 Dämpfer 2015 
im cube fritzz 2012 sl ?*

danke nochmals für den tip mit der gabel, obwohl mir die rock schox pike rct3 komplett in schwarz 
etwas besser gefällt.


----------



## OliRay (7. September 2014)

Hatte nun von meinem Fritzz Pro 2012 das Hinterrad beim Service, da mein Freilauf defekt war. Er ist immer durch gerutscht, da die Feder um die Sperrklinken nen Treffer hatte und diese eingelaufen waren. Hatte selbst schon einige Freiläufe bestellt, doch keiner passte. Cube-Händler schickte das Rad ein und nun ACHT Wochen später, wo das schon ne Frechheit ist, kam das Rad unverändert von Easton wieder. Eingebaut, Freilauf knackt und rutscht durch. Ich hatte die Feder damals etwas zurechtgebogen und es funktionierte einigermaßen. Nun nach der Temperatur ist es viel schlimmer. Also neue Teile hatten sie keine eingebaut und der Mechaniker war ein Pfuscher! Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Easton? 

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boshard (7. September 2014)

Kauf dir doch eine Richtigen neuen Laufradsatz.


----------



## OliRay (7. September 2014)

Hahaha, das werd ich nun auch tun, lol, trotzdem danke. Allerdings werd ich noch ne Mail an Easton schreiben, falls das was nützt.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skydog73 (7. September 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch eine Richtigen neuen Laufradsatz.



Jo - Hauptsache was geschrieben...was für´n Beitrag 

Aber nun zum Thema "Erfahrungen mit Easton":

Habe mehrere Laufradsätze von Easton (Haven/Havoc) und und bin mit den Dingern sehr zufrieden. Hatte bis jetzt nur mit einem LRS Probleme.
Und dieser steckte nun dummerweise in meinem Fritzz SL 2011 (das hat nix mit Cube zu tun ).
Mein Problem war wohl das gleiche wie Deins. Die Feder um die Sperrklinken hat aufgegeben und der Freilauf rutschte durch. 
Die Feder gibt´s nicht einzeln und man muss den kompletten Freilaufkörper tauschen - blöd.

Ich habe mein Problem nicht beim Cube-Händler vor Ort (die leiten auch nur weiter - egal ob LRS, Federelemente, Schaltung, Bremsen...) vorgetragen, sondern habe mir über GROFA einen Easton-Händler/Partner in meiner Nähe gesucht.

Den Jungs hab ich (an einem Mittwoch) mein Problem am Telefon geschildert, die haben die Teile bestellt und am Anfang der darauf folgenden Woche hab ich mein Hinterrad dort vorbei gebracht und konnte es am selben Tag wieder abholen...
Gab nen neuen Freilaufkörper und dazu gab es noch ein Update bezüglich der Hinterachse und bezahlt hab ich für die ganze Aktion -- Nichts (war noch ne Garantieleistung).

Also: Erfahrung mit Easton im Bezug auf LRS- Postiv... 
(aber Ja: mit Easton direkt den Kontakt suchen ... bringt absolut Nichts!
die direkte Mail kannst Du Dir sparen!)


Grüsse aus Moskau
Matthias


----------



## Vincy (8. September 2014)

Easton Cycling wurde von Race Face übernommen. Jetzt macht für Deutschland Bike Action den Vertrieb und Service.
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/dealer-locator/#international
http://www.bikeaction.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (9. September 2014)

skydog73 schrieb:


> Jo - Hauptsache was geschrieben...was für´n Beitrag
> 
> Aber nun zum Thema "Erfahrungen mit Easton":
> 
> ...


 
Danke Matthias,

mein Problem ist nicht das, das ich Easton schlecht finde, ist vielleicht falsch rübergekommen. Im Gegenteil, fahre mein Fritzz nun seit März '12 und mit den Laufrädern war ich auch immer sehr zufrieden. Als dann allerdings der Freilauf langsam zu nerven begann, hab ich versucht (trotz vorhandener Garantie) mir einen neuen Freilauf zu kaufen. EXP500 hergestellt für Cube. Ich hab jeden erdenklichen Freilauf bestellt gehabt, keine Chance. Geometrie oder Lagerinnendurchmesser, irgendwas hat immer nicht gepasst. War ein standartfreilauf mit anderen Lagern. Also Freilauf aufgemacht, Feder gebogen damit ich über haupt noch fahren kann. Sperrklinken hatten auch Abrieb. Händler bestand drauf das Laufrad ein zuschicken zwecks Garantie. Nach besagten 8 Wochen kam das rad nun und siehe da. Nix dran gemacht. Die haben tatsächlich nur die Feder gebogen, alles ist das Gleiche! Kein Ersatz, nix. Jetzt haben die es auch noch kaputt repariert. Ging vorher echt gut, nu rutscht der Freilauf wieder durch. Ich reparier es selber und nehme erst i. Winter Kontakt auf sonst komm ich nimmer zum Fahren. 
Aber danke an alle die mir hierbei weiterhelfen.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------

